

Rent  your torso. - rokhayakebe
http://bits.blogs.nytimes.com/2009/01/20/torso-for-rent/

======
joubert
Why would you want to be a walking billboard?

~~~
iamdave
Because people aren't satisfied enough with their day jobs, and they want to
keep making more and more money so they can spend on frivolous bullshit.

 _In this up and down economy I’m outsourcing my wardrobe (namely shirts) to
corporate america and you!_

I had a chance of talking with the guy, he talked about huge, extravagant
vacations with the money which I think is awesome. "The economy is bad, so I'm
going to whore myself out, then go overseas and spend the money instead of
pumping it back into the economy".

But, I'm being an ass about it, so I'll leave it alone.

